# I bought my perfect puppy...



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

and I will be getting her this week! She is being shipped from Washington. She is 9 weeks old, and is white with blue merle spots! She has blue eyes, a merle mask, and a merle tail. She is charting to weigh between 4-5lbs full grown. I am so excited- I have wanted a blue merle for a long time.

Here are some pics- I will be getting some new ones tonight:
Her at 4-5 weeks old

















Her at 8 weeks old:


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

aawww congratulations! You've been looking so hard and so long for her. I'm glad you finally found each other


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I know! I'm so excited. The wait is going to be so slow!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

She's adorable!! 

Now you just have to think of a name for her!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

She is beautiful congratulations!! Have you thought of a name for her?


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aww congratulations!! She is adorable.  I am so happy for you, I know you've been searching a long time. She's precious.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

awww congrats jessie, shes adorable! i cant wait to see more pics of her!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm trying to think of a name, and it is really hard. Any suggestions? I like names that would fit in with Madison and Rylie. Something original... a "person" name!


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

a girl at work named her little one Peyton or Payton or something like that... it goes for either a girl or boy and it also goes with Madison and Rylie


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

ahhhhh i am soooo happy for you! and jealous too!


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

Awwww Jessie I am so excited for you. She is adorable. I am sure I don't need to ask for pics later on lol.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

she is beautiful jessie, congratulations!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Here is a pic of her dad:










He is sooo gorgeous!


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

im SO happy for you!! what a dollface
how about Emma, Chloe, Hannah, Taylor, Elle (like dani"elle")

i think those would all go good!! let us know what you decide


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I really like the name Hannah ... and it's the same forwards and backwards ^_^ It means flower.


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

nevermind!! i posted wrong


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

How exciting!! She is perfect!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Hmmm...names...

All I can think of is Ella Blue...:dontknow: But good luck looking for names...I think that it will be easier once she arrives...

Opps never mind...we have way to many Ella's here...lol


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh my gosh Jesse! She is so cute! I'm so jealous!! ...I think I'm gettin' puppy fever again lol.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

It is so hard to come up with a name. Before, I wanted my next dog to be named "Roxi", and then we took in Roxi. So now, I'm out of names!


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

i think hannah is pretty with rylie and madison, they have the same flow


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Not sure if it helps but my daughter Kat says Lucy (in the sky with diamonds) because of her beautiful blue eyes or Sarah because it's her favorite name  Which is good as she used to like the name Mary and named everything Mary she got lol A decade tends to change a person


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I used to name every pet Samantha when I was little! My mom let me name my sister's middle name "Samantha" as well!


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

shes beautiful ,Jessie!


----------



## JoJos_Mom (Dec 24, 2005)

Congratulations!! Where'd you find her?? She's beautiful!!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Her dad is beautiful.  I like the names Tallulah, Zoey, and Freya. I almost named Cosette Freya after the Norse godess but Cosette won out.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Congrats Jessie that's wonderful !! You're baby is beautiful.


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow, she is gorgeous Jessie. Congratulations and I'm glad that everything is working out for you. I like the name Skylar.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Awwwwwww Congratulations Jessie!! Shes Gorgeous!!


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

Awwww!! how cute! Congrats on the new lil 1!! I also like Payton!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

shes gorgeous, im terrible at naming, especially girls! her father is GORGEOUS!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks, everyone! I can't wait until she is here!

I am so happy about her- I love her apple head (which is kind of hard to find while looking for a merle) and her coloring. 

I hope that my "pack" will all get along! It takes Rylie a while to warm up to other dogs.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Her dad is very handsome! :wink:

Here are some names. They are unisex names. Since both of your chi's have unisex names, thought you might like some ideas. 

Morgan
Regan
Sydney
Shelby
Avery (so cute)
Mackenzie


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

That is funny, because I really like the names Avery and Chloe. The breeder has been calling her Chloe, so I'm not sure if I'll change it.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Chloe is very cute too. I love Avery. :wink:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Ooh I like Reagan!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

She is GORGEOUS! I am so happy for you Jessie! congratulations! I cant wait to see more pics of that cutie :colors:

Some names I like are Noel, Maggie, Lacey, Sophie, Mackenzie and Charlotte


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

What a cute cute puppy! I love the daddy.

With that much white, merle and blue eyes is there any chance that the puppy is deaf?? I know nothing about blue-eyed merle Chihuahuas but I know that if that were an Aussie pup or a Great Dane I would be checking for that.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Those are great names Kari and Katie.


----------



## Tito's Mommy (Apr 21, 2006)

Congrats on your new furbaby! Maybe a name like Crystal....??? The name just came to me because she has such Crystal blue eyes.... and yet the name is a human name...


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

She is cute. I love her color.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I like the name Avery too. Then you could call her Ava for short. I always thought Ava was a pretty name. The cutest merle chi name I've seen was confetti haha


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Such an adorable puppy!!!!!! Absolutely gorgeous.... and I love the way father looks as well. Will the puppy be a long coat as well?
Names:
Ginna
Baguette
Stella
Kiara


I'd also strongly recommend you to ask whether the dogs were tested for PRA. Here in Europe is a must for certain breeds....


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

she is so pretty,everyones getting/got a little girl :[
i just love white ones aww she is perfect!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks! No, she is not deaf- she actually knows her name already as well (the one that the breeder has been calling her by). She is shortcoated- there was one longcoat out of a litter of 6 merle females.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Awww she's gorgeous Jessie you must be thrilled , ok not fair I want another pup now and I did tell myself not for a couple of years but ugh they're just too cute. Not sure Zero would be too happy tho  oh well, hey I demand many photos when you get her


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I just found out that she is coming on Wednesday! I am so excited


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

omg, what a cutie!
Congratulations Jessie


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Very sweet! Congrats


----------



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

Lol, we watched "The Firm" on TV last night... I think Gene Hackman's character is called Avery...


----------



## soneal (Aug 30, 2004)

She is adorable, I love the blue eyes(my pom Rocco is a blue merle with blue eyes). I like the name Regan and Avery, Chloe is nice too. I had a Pug named "Clown Around Chloe Clementine"(she was so funny like a clown), we called her Chloe. Here is a pic of Rocco


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

~Jessie~ said:


> Thanks! No, she is not deaf- she actually knows her name already as well (the one that the breeder has been calling her by). She is shortcoated- there was one longcoat out of a litter of 6 merle females.


Deafness in one ear is virtually undetectable without BAER testing. Also, it can appear later on in life.....
Also, blue merles are specially prone to PRA (Progressive Retinal Atrophy) which progresses slowly. I'd definitely ask the breeder if the puppies were tested.
It would be really a shame to get attached to such a sweet little puppy and then discover there's something seriously wrong with it. 
Remember, all these things can happen to any breed/dog, but it's more likely for blue merles. In Europe they won't register your puppies unless both parents had all the tests ......


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

thats awesome jessie-WEDNESDAY!!!! you have to post pics! i like chloe and Ava is really pretty. i also like raven, but i'm horrible at thinking of names!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I might've missed this, but did you say where you got her from? She is soo cute. I also like chloe ... I was going to suggest it but then, well I don't know why I didn't ^_^ It's also hard to pick a name before you meet your puppy. Before I got Yoshi, I was sooo sure of her name (Pepsi), but then when I first saw her, the name I picked just didn't seem to fit with her ... so I had to think of a new name


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

It is so hard to know the perfect name before you are around the puppy. I think that I will probably go with the name Chloe- Ian and I both agree on it. I actually got the breeder's name through another breeder (she didn't have any merles at the time). "Chloe's" breeder had a litter of 6 merle females!


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

OMG those pups are adorable!!!!!!!!!!!

Glad yours isn't deaf.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks, everyone! I will be taking a ton of pics on Wednesday night/Thursday morning (she arrives late on Wednesday night)

All of her sisters were so cute! Half of the litter were chocolate merles, and the other half were blue merles. 

Oh yeah, I also have a guarantee on congenital defects.

I know that breeding merle to a non merle, dark color will give you no more health problems than breeding a non merle to a non merle. Her mom was chocolate. Her mom weighed 6lbs, and her dad was 5lbs.


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

I am sooo excited for you. I just picked up our new pup on Saturday and he is about the same age as yours so it would be fun to watch them grow up together through pictures!! Good luck with the name!!


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

chloe is super pretty, it goes well with your other dogs names, i think


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

Wow..she is gorgeous..Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I think we are going to go with Chloe. But...it is just so common, and sounds a lot like Rylie!


----------



## MyLittleTroubleMaker (Apr 20, 2006)

what a beautiful girl!!!!! Her coat is so creamy...congratulations! you finally got one you wanted for so long! Can't wait for more pictures...


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

I love the name Chloe! Jessie, do you really like the breeder you're dealing with now? I would love to get my second one from Harley's breeder but I don't think she breeds merles. I really like the chocolate ones! I wanted to start researching breeders for my next chihuahua, hopefully in a year or two, just to keep an option in the back of my mind.  

I can't help but start wondering, even if it's farther down the road, LOL.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

She's so cute. Look at that little black ink dot on her.. I love it... if you weren't set on a people name I'd say "inky" LOL

hmm lets see how about something nice and girly... "Grace, Olivia, Megan, Celia, Letty, Annie, Misty"


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

she's adorable! Seems like just yesterday Lola was that tiny!


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

congrats!!!!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

WOW Jessie, she is gorgeous....well worth the wait. Some things are just worth waiting for, I should know.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Ooo I like the suggestion of Payton/Peyton. It fits in with Madison and Rylie and it's a unisex name too.
I've always wanted a dog named Chloe!
That puppy is sooo cute- and her father is stunning!!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks, everyone We still haven't settled on a name... I'm sure that when I see her, I will know the perfect name!


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

*Congrats!*

She's just beautiful! What a perfect little muffin she is! I think I'll toss in my two favorite names: Annabelle 
Daisy
Bridget

Wait that's 3 names...


----------



## Vero22 (Apr 16, 2006)

Tucker said:


> She's so cute. Look at that little black ink dot on her.. I love it... if you weren't set on a people name I'd say "inky" LOL
> 
> hmm lets see how about something nice and girly... "Grace, Olivia, Megan, Celia, Letty, Annie, Misty"


I actually used to work with someone named "inky" :lol:


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

omg that is tooo cute.!!!!!


----------



## Jessie (Dec 4, 2005)

Aww... congrats! (don't know how I missed this post earlier)

I'm excited for more pics!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

One more day

I got some new pictures of her last night, so I will probably upload them later today.


----------



## swtkq (Nov 2, 2005)

congratulations! what are you goign to name her ?


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I can't believe you are getting her tomorrow, that's sooooo soon! You are so lucky & I'm * very * jealous!!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I can't wait for pictures! EEEEEE! shes soo cute!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I can't wait until tomorrow night- it is going to be a long day tomorrow

I haven't decided on a name yet... I'm sure that I will know one when I see her. 

You stole my avatar choice, Courtney!!! :lol:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

*squeal* You must be soo excited!! Heck, I'm excited and it's not even my puppy, lol.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

~Jessie~ said:


> You stole my avatar choice, Courtney!!! :lol:



 :bootyshake:


----------



## MyLittleTroubleMaker (Apr 20, 2006)

Congrats Jessie!!! She is absolutely 'to-die-for'ly cute!! The pictures just showed how much she has grown in just a few weeks. Those eyes just make you go 'awwww' every time...

Can't wait to see more pics, so excited for you! Now it's less than 24hrs away...

*EDIT* Ha-ha! I am so excited I forgot I replied to this once already...anyways, counting down to the time with you...


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Tonight!!! Time is going to go by so slow:lol:


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

yippee cant wait to see pix!!!! time will be going slow but im sure the wait will be worth it!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm excited for you today! LOL:lol:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Hehe, I am so anxious! I am sitting here at work and it's really dragging by. I still haven't decided on a name. I bought her the cutest collar and food dish last night from Petsmart- the collar is pink with sparkles and flowers, and the food dish has cherries on it. 
I hope that makes it through her flight alright- it is a 7 hour flight from WA. She leaves at 1:15pm (Pacific time) and arrives at 11:17pm Eastern time.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

That's a long flight but I'm sure she'll do fine. Continental is a good airline with pets & she should be taken care of.

Congrats!!! And hope the day goes by fast for you. You MUST post pictures when you get here, we're all dying to see more!!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I'll probably take some pictures tonight when we get home, which will be pretty late. If I can't post them tonight, I'll post them tomorrow morning But, I'm sure that I'll post them tonight because I'll be too excited to sleep!


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

Jessie she is very pretty congratulation's on getting her she is very pretty Jessie and I know the wait is going to be tough but worth the wait


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

im so excited for you!! i cant wait to see piccies!
did you ever get the last message i sent in reply to your message?
ha idk if i ever sent it, or just shut my laptop down, a little off topic i know but lol


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I didn't get your last pm, lalanlucky!


----------



## stevinski (Feb 23, 2006)

She is soooo cute!!!!
And Omg tell me about the wait! I'm getting a 9 week old border terrier on Sunday! the time goes sooo slow!
their B-days can't be far apart!!! 24/2/06
and the names i am thinking about (feel free to steal) are (i want a persony name to!)

Bailey (all the others were only boy names!)


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Chloe was born on 2/26/06 so their birthdays are really close 

Bailey is a cute name, aww, you must be so excited! Time can't go by fast enough for me:lol:


----------



## MyLittleTroubleMaker (Apr 20, 2006)

~Jessie~ said:


> Chloe was born on 2/26/06 so their birthdays are really close


ha! Chloe has the same b-day as my hubby!  

How many more hours? Are you going to the airport to pick her up? Gosh I feel like I'm getting her or something...I'm so jealous since I am in no way of getting another one now. I will in the future though!

Waiting...tik tik tik


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Hehe, I am so anxious to get her I am leaving here at 10:30pm to drive to the airport- I get her at 11:15pm! I have the batteries all ready in my camera so I can take pictures tonight.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Eeee! I can't wait for pictures!!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I can't wait to see her! This night is going by way too slow:lol:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Here is a pic of the merle on her tail- sorry the pic is so big!

I leave to get her in less than 3 hrs- and the flight is running a little ahead of schedule! Yay!


----------



## IcePrincess (Mar 20, 2006)

Aww just read the post Jessie, have been away for a few days. Congrats She is so cute, cant wait to see the pics


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Pictures are now posted in the picture section. I hope everyone enjoys them


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Oh I know that feeling! When I get another, I want to try to find a brindle!!

CONGRATS! She's BEAUTIFUL!!  I like Payton too.  My Dr. named her daughter that, and I think it's a gorgeous name.  Another good one is Kaylee.


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

She's beautful your so lucky


----------

